# Knives for traveling.



## Steve H (Feb 28, 2020)

The wife and I go on vacations a few times a year. Not including weekend get aways. And I've gotten pretty tired of having to work with dull, nicked, and otherwise worthless knives that are supplied at these places. I'm not expecting a 1000.00 set of Henckels. But at least something that'll cut a tomato without any issues.
So, last week I made it a goal to find a set that would meet my needs. The needs were pretty simple:
1- Have the most common day to day blades.
2- Have decent reviews.
3- Include a travel case if possible.
4- Be sturdy. Possibly full tang or at least a tang that goes through the entire length of the handle
5- Hold a good edge. At least long enough to survive a 10 day vacation.
6- Price be sub 100.00. So if I forgot a blade it wouldn't be a big deal.

And after looking at close to 100 different sets. I came across a set of knives from " Classic Cuisine"








The set comes with a 7" Santoku, 5" Santoku and 4" paring knives. And a  8" sharpening steel and heavy-duty zip-close nylon bag .

Closer view:















They arrived pretty sharp. But I went through them and gave them a better edge. They will slice through a ripe tomato with just their weight now.
Time will tell how well they hold a edge. Most reviews say they do well under normal use. They came with a steel. Which I've never used. Just a electric 3 stage
or stones. Though I did have ceramic rods years ago that have long since disappeared. I might study up on how to use one.
Now for the price. I found these ranging in price from 75.00 to 25.00. I naturally went with the 25.00 with free shipping.
Without having used them to any degree I will say the quality looks ok. They appear to be sturdy and have decent heft to them. The tang does go through the handle.  Balance has a bit to
be desired. But they are usable for the day to day homebody. They are not "pro-chef" quality that the site claims! I would imagine a true chef would snicker at these and
toss them in the dumpster.
I guess I'll find out there worth this summer!


----------



## Jabiru (Feb 28, 2020)

A great review, now You have put your edge on i am sure they willl great.

Not sure if you have gone this road, I just had to say.

15 years in meat industry,  price point + cheaper and better,  I reckon proper butcher knives like dexter Russell are best for buck, hold an extra sharp edge. not the culinary ones, butcher knives,Made for industry. Carbon Steel or stainless. Awesome knives.


----------



## smokin peachey (Feb 28, 2020)

Steve H said:


> The wife and I go on vacations a few times a year. Not including weekend get aways. And I've gotten pretty tired of having to work with dull, nicked, and otherwise worthless knives that are supplied at these places. I'm not expecting a 1000.00 set of Henckels. But at least something that'll cut a tomato without any issues.
> So, last week I made it a goal to find a set that would meet my needs. The needs were pretty simple:
> 1- Have the most common day to day blades.
> 2- Have decent reviews.
> ...


Don’t drop them on your toes!


----------



## bradger (Feb 28, 2020)

to help maximize the time it keeps sharp don't forget the type of cutting board, wood as i'm sure you know, i tried doing a quick amazon search for a role up one with no luck. 
 just a suggestion.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 28, 2020)

It looks like you really got a lot of bang for your buck Steve. That's a nice looking set of blades and should serve the purpose well. We do most all our vacationing in our Lance cabover camper, usually towing a 16' Alumaweld Talon. I recently swapped out the kitchen set of Food Network blades to Wusthof Classics. I have to get one Wusthof Ikon Classic 9" Cooks knife to complete my set for home, then the old block will go in the Lance. RAY


----------



## S-met (Feb 28, 2020)

Jabiru said:


> A great review, now You have put your edge on i am sure they willl great.
> 
> Not sure if you have gone this road, I just had to say.
> 
> 15 years in meat industry,  price point + cheaper and better,  I reckon proper butcher knives like dexter Russell are best for buck, hold an extra sharp edge. not the culinary ones, butcher knives,Made for industry. Carbon Steel or stainless. Awesome knives.


I usually keep a couple i-cut Dexter's in my travel and camp gear. Having a Solid travel go-to selection is priceless. Usually I can manage with a chef/santoku and a paring knife. 

Often when I fly, I don't alwas check bags if I can manage . I have mailed myself my knife roll if I'm going to be somewhere I'll need them.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Feb 28, 2020)

Nice find Steve!

Let us know how they work out .

John


----------



## bradger (Feb 28, 2020)

i know you found something already but came across this on Amazon.
*XOSMOS Professional Bamboo Cutting Board with Durable 7 Piece Knife Set and BPA-free Mats - Premium Chopping Boards, Space Saving Butcher Blocks - Kitchen Accessories, Multifunctional
looks interesting *


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 28, 2020)

Yea no toe drop trials please. Waiting a final report Steve they do look good but that doesn't really say much looks is not everything.

Warren


----------



## xray (Feb 28, 2020)

That’s not a bad idea to travel around with some knives to take on vacation.

I cook less on vacation, but the houses we rented didn’t have much for cutlery.

Now, that you got me thinking of those times....buy a bottle opener and throw in that bag. I could remember the times when I rented a place and after a long drive...no bottle opener!!! Now I have one attached with a lanyard to all my coolers.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 28, 2020)

In my younger days, I had a tool box with everything I could want in kitchen tools. Knives, whisk, spatula, spoons, measuring tools, even a Cake Decorating Set. 
Nothing wrong with those knives that THIS Chef would scoff at!. I carried a small flexible plastic cutting mat. Roll it up and tuck in the bag...JJ


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 28, 2020)

Last year I bought a folding Havalon Baracuta to test out, which is basically a handle that has exchangeable scalpel blades.  It came with 6 skinning style blades, and I bought 6 fillet blades.  So far I'm liking it and even though the blades are designed to be throwaways,  a couple of passes on a hone keeps them in top shape.  The fillet blade is great for prep work, and the stiffer skinning blade is good for slicing. 







For my traveler knives, I've been a fan of the Kershaw Blade Trader series for many years.  I have an older set with a wooden handle and a newer set with a rubberized handle, and I also have a fillet knife with 2 blades. The kit is pretty small and has a good assortment of blades.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 28, 2020)

Jabiru said:


> A great review, now You have put your edge on i am sure they willl great.
> 
> Not sure if you have gone this road, I just had to say.
> 
> 15 years in meat industry,  price point + cheaper and better,  I reckon proper butcher knives like dexter Russell are best for buck, hold an extra sharp edge. not the culinary ones, butcher knives,Made for industry. Carbon Steel or stainless. Awesome knives.


Thank you!  



sawhorseray said:


> It looks like you really got a lot of bang for your buck Steve. That's a nice looking set of blades and should serve the purpose well. We do most all our vacationing in our Lance cabover camper, usually towing a 16' Alumaweld Talon. I recently swapped out the kitchen set of Food Network blades to Wusthof Classics. I have to get one Wusthof Ikon Classic 9" Cooks knife to complete my set for home, then the old block will go in the Lance. RAY


Thanks! I think these are a good bargain for the price. We'll see.



Smokin' in AZ said:


> Nice find Steve!
> 
> Let us know how they work out .
> 
> John


Thanks! I'll be using them to see.




HalfSmoked said:


> Yea no toe drop trials please. Waiting a final report Steve they do look good but that doesn't really say much looks is not everything.
> 
> Warren


LOL! I hope not! I'll keep you posted.



xray said:


> That’s not a bad idea to travel around with some knives to take on vacation.
> 
> I cook less on vacation, but the houses we rented didn’t have much for cutlery.
> 
> Now, that you got me thinking of those times....buy a bottle opener and throw in that bag. I could remember the times when I rented a place and after a long drive...no bottle opener!!! Now I have one attached with a lanyard to all my coolers.


I have a bottle opener attached to my pack. Along with a cork screw. Can never be too prepared!



chef jimmyj said:


> In my younger days, I had a tool box with everything I could want in kitchen tools. Knives, whisk, spatula, spoons, measuring tools, even a Cake Decorating Set.
> Nothing wrong with those knives that THIS Chef would scoff at!. I carried a small flexible plastic cutting mat. Roll it up and tuck in the bag...JJ


Thanks Jimmy! I thought these were a decent deal. I'll be running them through some steak soon!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 28, 2020)

Thanks for the like Will Squared it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Steve H (Feb 28, 2020)

bradger said:


> to help maximize the time it keeps sharp don't forget the type of cutting board, wood as i'm sure you know, i tried doing a quick amazon search for a role up one with no luck.
> just a suggestion.


That will be my next venture, a portable cutting board. Most places have either plastic, or tempered glass boards. Plastic will do. But I hate the glass ones. I could take one of my bamboo ones. But a roll up cutting board has been mentioned. And I'm going to look into those.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 28, 2020)

xray said:


> That’s not a bad idea to travel around with some knives to take on vacation.
> 
> I cook less on vacation, but the houses we rented didn’t have much for cutlery.
> 
> Now, that you got me thinking of those times....buy a bottle opener and throw in that bag. I could remember the times when I rented a place and after a long drive...no bottle opener!!! Now I have one attached with a lanyard to all my coolers.



I'm different. I bore quickly with take out or restaurants. On a 10-14 day vacation that adds up to alot of food that can be hit or miss. Or questionable in quality. Though I'm a junk food junky. Just don't want it that many times. So if there is a kitchen. I'm going to prepare some of the meals. Usually dinner. With some breakfasts here and there.


----------



## bradger (Feb 29, 2020)

Steve H said:


> That will be my next venture, a portable cutting board.


did you see the link i tried to put up 
*XOSMOS Professional Bamboo Cutting Board with Durable 7 Piece Knife Set and BPA-free Mats - Premium Chopping Boards, Space Saving Butcher Blocks - Kitchen Accessories, Multifunctional*


----------



## Steve H (Feb 29, 2020)

bradger said:


> did you see the link i tried to put up
> *XOSMOS Professional Bamboo Cutting Board with Durable 7 Piece Knife Set and BPA-free Mats - Premium Chopping Boards, Space Saving Butcher Blocks - Kitchen Accessories, Multifunctional*



Yes, I did. A nice set up. Just looking for the cutting board or mats though. I wish I would have seen this sooner!


----------



## bradger (Mar 1, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Yes, I did. A nice set up. Just looking for the cutting board or mats though. I wish I would have seen this sooner!


im thinking of getting it, when i go on vacation i useually only eat lunch out. and like you said the knives are usually crappy.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 1, 2020)

bradger said:


> im thinking of getting it, when i go on vacation i useually only eat lunch out. and like you said the knives are usually crappy.



If you do buy it please post up your thoughts. I'm still thinking about that set.


----------



## bradger (Mar 2, 2020)

Steve H said:


> If you do buy it please post up your thoughts. I'm still thinking about that set.


i will


----------



## bradger (Mar 2, 2020)

steve H 
i just found this cutting board 
*woodNflex Flexible Natural Wood Cutting Board for Kitchen, USA Handmade of Oak and Walnut, Non-Slip FDA Silicone Back (Walnut, 14x11)

some of the negitive reviews are consearning also found another wood one with the plastic mats. *


----------



## Steve H (Mar 2, 2020)

Hmm, not sure about that one. On a side note. I used one of the knives I bought for cutting up some London Broil for a batch of jerky I'm gearing up to do. It was like cutting through butter. I'm happy with them.


----------



## randyrayd (Mar 7, 2020)

Steve, I'm not trying to be a know-it-all but that rod is a honing steel and isn't used as a knife sharpener. It realigns the blade and will take off burrs.  I use it before each use out of habit or often when boning and trimming. 

Several years in a meat market back in the day.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 7, 2020)

randyrayd said:


> Steve, I'm not trying to be a know-it-all but that rod is a honing steel and isn't used as a knife sharpener. It realigns the blade and will take off burrs.  I use it before each use out of habit or often when boning and trimming.
> 
> Several years in a meat market back in the day.



Thank you for letting me know. That was the description from the web site I bought it from. I wouldn't know the difference! Is that used in the same way as a sharpening rod?


----------



## randyrayd (Mar 7, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Thank you for letting me know. That was the description from the web site I bought it from. I wouldn't know the difference! Is that used in the same way as a sharpening rod?


Exactly.  They are commonly called sharpening steel, but don't really sharpen. Here's a good link: https://www.cooksillustrated.com/articles/276-how-to-use-a-honing-rod.  Although most don't put the handle up but rather the point up and not on a hard surface.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 7, 2020)

randyrayd said:


> Exactly.  They are commonly called sharpening steel, but don't really sharpen. Here's a good link: https://www.cooksillustrated.com/articles/276-how-to-use-a-honing-rod.  Although most don't put the handle up but rather the point up and not on a hard surface.



Thank you. I'll check the site out.


----------

